# captain's license info



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

wanting to get my captain's license in the next couple of weeks. heard you could get it done over in bayou la batre? any info would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I doubt you have the hours offshore to get your 100 ton but they have classes in Gulf Shores....pretty sure sometime this month.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ya i just wanna get the 6 pack for now. but out of curiosity, what are the hours requirements for 100 ton?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

There is Sea School in Mobile, then I have a connection in Louisiana with the former Houston Marine, now called Faulk Alford Services (no joke on the name). PM me and I can get you Julie's biz cell number, mention my referral and she can extend a discount on the study material..... For even more info, you can contact Captain Wes Rozier, or Josh Rozier on the forum. I believe they recently renewed there licenses and can give some good info. Also Allison (at the former Passport Marine) now is the owner of Warrington Clerk, and can answer ANY question on this subject. Her number is 458-6836............... Good luck. TB


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Contact Capt. Terry Fitzgerald, he does classes here in O.B. about 5 times a year. 1-985-290-5696


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Woody,



I would definitely contact Allison, she recently helped me with an application for renewal. Also, I don't want to be a kill-joy, but rather I wanted to give you a more realistic time frame for getting your license. The class for 6 pack is usually 2 weeks. Along with your class certificate, you will have to submit your application along with 1st aid/CPR, and Physical to the USCG. The whole process is pretty slow right now due to the backlog at the NMC. I would be prepared to wait at least 2 months after your application gets to the NMC. Best of luck



Gump


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i have all the study materials and blah blah for the test. just need to know about classes and tests.

also am already certified CPR, first aid, enrolled in random drug testing, etc.

thanks for the help thus far.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

You DO NOT have to take a class for this license !!! All you have to do is submit your application to the USCG, and get evaluated. Once evaluated, you will get approved to test at the USCG office. The only advantage to taking the class, is the fact that you do not have to test at the USCG. Most people prefer this route due to the inconvenience of going all the way to Mandeville to test. 

If you want to study for the test yourself, there is a good online subscription that you can use.

Checkout www.lapware.org If you need anything, let me know as I am a certified instructor for the class / license you are interested in.





Later, Gump


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

OK I would go for Master right off the bat,,always go for as much as you can,,upgrading slowly is a pain in the ass. There is only 1 test different between master and 6 pack,,This will allow you to run more than 6 person boats because a lot of dive boats even though 50 ton boats can carry 7,8,9 people. Depending on the size boats you have been running for sea time will dictate the tonnage. For an inland masters you need 360 days (8 hour days) for an offshore you need 720 which I forget what %, but a percentage of it has to be offshore.

USCG link www.uscg.mil/stcw

sea school www.seaschool.comand they are in Bayou la batre,,with dorms for free if you take the classes there.

www.gpoaccess.gov/cfr/index.html

In the cfr pages are all the lisencing requirements..Good Luck if ya need any help let me know,,,

Capt Joe Morin

200 Ton Master


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

www.passportmarine.comthese guys are off Fairfield drive in Pensacola. They are a great group of people that will walk you through the process. Good Luck


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Captain Casey at Passport is a great instructor, but I am not sure if they are currently conducting any classes. Definitely worth a call though.


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Passport has a class starting on Monday, and then another one on April 20th. Just call Capt Casey, met him today, he's a real nice guy.


----------



## Bones (Oct 17, 2007)

Go to www.seaschool.com

Thay have a calss in Destin staring 2 May if oyou are closer to that location.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

www.marinersschool.com

Online courses for mariners USCG approved. Mariners School introduced Mariners Learning System, a series of online captain's license training programs approved by the USCG. This is a one-of-a-kind learning system that was based on Mariners School original USCG approved classroom courses. Students who complete the course are awarded a certificate that will be accepted in lieu of the standard USCG exam.

The original concept was to bring the classroom to you. But not everyone can commit to a pre-scheduled course. Mariners School aimed to offer its classroom courses in a flexible format to meet these varying demands, however time constraints for many potential students was still too great. With this, the company developed its exclusive Mariners Learning System suite of online courses, allowing students the ability to study when and where they choose, with access to the internet and a computer.

USCG approved online courses offered: OUPV/Six-pack, OUPV Upgrade to Masters, Masters 25-50 or 100 Ton License, License Renewal OUPV/Masters, Sailing Endorsement, and Towing Endorsement.

This is a direct quote from Maritime Reporter & Engineering News. Just thought you guys would be interested in an alternative to classroom. Good luck!


----------



## Dr. Fish (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a sea school in Bayou LaBatre, you can google them and they have their class schedule on line, usually the first of each month, depends how many days upon the type of license you want. I believe the 100 ton is 10 days and $850. You can test there after the classes.

Steve


----------



## mistout2 (Nov 7, 2008)

Can you apply for a lic or mmd without first applying for twic now? I,m a lic mariner myself and have had twic since xmas.Glad that ordeal is over.Hoping to retire before renewals come around.I was just wondering in what order the paperwork goes in now.In my port twic is just another high priced ID,as nobody has funding for card readers.lol


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

I am sure you can because most oilfield ports are not mandatory usage yet,,and the TWIC card actually means you can go unescorted in the port,,but most companies are starting to require when they hire ya,,or shortly thereafter.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2009)

I just did my license renewal and twic card, You do not need your TWIC card to process your MMD renewal.


----------



## Allison (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi guys. The final "drop-dead" date for TWIC compliance is 15 April 2009. (Do you think the TSA and the IRS are in cahoots? : )) If you have any kind of Mariner Credential: MMDs, Licenses, even OUPVs, you need to have a TWIC in your possession when you sail or your Credential is void. (Go to twicinformation.com to pre-enroll.Now, it is better to have an appointment since so many have waiteduntil the 11th hour.) Any CDLs, too, by the way; or any person who needs access to secure transportation hubs, i.e. Greyhound bus drivers, etc.,and, now,apparently mule-drivers in a historical park on a river in Pennsylvania.I wish I was kidding about that.

The OUPV (Operator of Uninspected Passenger Vessels) is a 56-hour course, and the 100GRT Master is 80 hours. The OUPV is the first 2/3 or so of the 100GRT. Four exams for the OUPV: Rules of the Road, charting and plotting, navigation general, and deck general.One exam for the 100GRT upgrade. You do need to document 360 days--a minimum of 4 hours underway in a calendar day--for OUPV. (There are different calculations for, say,supply vessels and tow boats.) It is 720 days for 100GRT even if you are initally limited to 50GRT or 25GRT. In either case, to gain the "Near Coastal" nature for your license rather than "Inland," 50% of the days documented must be "seaward of the boundary line," and that depends upon your operating area. 

By the way, you can challenge any US Coast Guard exam for Merchant Mariners at a Regional Examination Center (REC), but first,you must be "evaluated for examination" at the National Maritime Center (NMC). 

Good suggestions all around for training, although I understand that Sea School tuition at Bayou LaBatre includes bunk and board.

If you have any questions about anyspecial circumstances you might have for original issue of Credentials,renewal, or upgrade,you can call me at 850.458.6836 in Pensacola. For any who want the "straight poop" on workin the maritime industry, email boatjob1 at PFF.

Here's to ringing up the charter season 2009!

Allison Vachon

Warrington Clerk & Mariner Services

[email protected]


----------



## CaptCasey (Aug 19, 2008)

We are conducting classes at Passport Marine in Pensacola. We hold the 6-Pack and the 25,50 and 100 Ton Classes every month. We did close shop last year for a few months because of the economy but we are open now. Our number is 850-455-8833 M-F 0800-1630.

Capt. Casey


----------



## CaptCasey (Aug 19, 2008)

Passport Marine also offers assistance with MMD, License Renewal and TWIC. Allison Vachon is also doing it through her business and does a very good job especially if you have any problems in your past. If you do and you need to contact her, her number is 850-458-6836 or you can contact Passport Marine at 850-455-8833. 

Sea School in Bayou La Batre has gone through some serious changes recently and they are doing the best they can under the circumstances.

Anyone needing assistance with anything related to the Maritime Industry, don't hesitate to call myself or Allison. The Market should hopefully start picking up again soon so get your endorsements and get ready to work.



Capt. Casey

Passport Marine

3535 W. Fairfield Dr.

Pensacola, FL. 32505

850.455.8833


----------



## D-Joker (Mar 10, 2009)

Check the USCG web site they have everything you need to know for a 6-pack license, I am doing it now hope to take the test soon, than start my own inshore fishing service.


----------



## D-Joker (Mar 10, 2009)

Check the USCG web site they have everything you need to know for a 6-pack license, I am doing it now hope to take the test soon, than start my own inshore fishing service.


----------



## Allison (Feb 8, 2008)

As of yesterday, the new Combined Merchant Mariner Credential (MMC) is on the burner starting 20 April 2009. Any original issue, renewals, and upgrades will receive the new document after that date. It's a passport-style book with the Merchant Mariner Seal on the front, and your licenses or endorsements are printed inside. Any upgrades or new endorsements will come to you in the form oflabels that will be inserted in your book. The National Maritime Center (NMC) computers will be down from 17-20 April to introducenew software. 

The best news is that you will no longer have to make personal appearance to submit USCG applications at an REC. If you have enrolled for your TWIC and/or activated your TWIC, you can mail your USCG applications to the REC. Your digital photograph and vetting information will be transmitted from the TSA (Transportation Security Administration) directly to NMC. There is a lot of new information being promulgated. I have become, effectively, a "trusted agent," and can give the Oath here in Pensacola instead of a USCGOfficer at an REC. If you have any questions about the new procedures, andyour situation,give me a call at 850.458.6836.

This is a good thing,

Allison Vachon

Warrington Clerk & Mariner Services

Pensacola, Florida

[email protected]


----------



## Allison (Feb 8, 2008)

I had a private email from a local charter captain asking the question below. I asked the horse's mouth at the TWIC Help Desk in Fredericksburg, Virginia---not very helpful.

Allison

_QUESTION: Entered on 04/11/2009 at 11:04:30 CDT (GMT-0500) by [email protected]:_


Dear Sir or Madame,

I have a Mariner who holds a charter captain's license, and runs a private charter business in Florida. Like many leisure operators, he waited until the 11th hour to enroll for his TWIC, and he doesn't expect to be activated until several weeks after the 15 April deadline. In the meantime, what does he do if the USCG boards his vessel for inspection? I'm thinking 

(1) USCG license; 

(2) valid form of photo ID, and 

(3) TWIC enrollment receipt? 

Please let me know the official answer.

Thank you,

Allison Vachon
Pensacola, Florida

This is the exact response I received from the TSA:

*Comment:
*_Entered on 04/13/2009 at 12:53:22 CDT (GMT-0500) by Sidali Amrani:_


"Thank you for contacting the TWIC Helpdesk.

Unfortunately, the TWIC Helpdesk does not have access to that information. Transportation Workers should contact the facility owner/operator for any information about access to a facility after compliance, as we do not have information regarding compliance access rules at port facilities. Facility owner/operators set access control regulations for their facilities in conjunction with U.S. Coast Guard regulation and policy. We have no knowledge of these individual guidelines. Please contact the facility for such information.

Thank you for contacting the TWIC Helpdesk."

Disclaimer: "This response is for informational purposes only and does not constitute an official communication from TSA".

Okay, guys, apparently Lockheed Martin/TSA (Transportation Security Administration)has droppedyou like "hot potatoes." The COTP (Captain of the Port) for this area is the Port of Mobile--that ranges from Port St. Joe to Gulfport, Mississippi. I will try to get a judgement call on the late TWICs this week, and promulgate if they've got anything imminent to say. This is the most incredible boondoggle. They don't even know how they are going to renew the TWIC in five years. I apologize for ourFederal legislature who mandated this TWIC.

Allison Vachon [email protected]


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 13, 2009)

I am checking on this but I believe if you don't have a Twic by April 15th your license is not valid.


----------



## Allison (Feb 8, 2008)

Right, Admiral.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Admiral,



You are correct, everything that I have read indicates that if you do not have the TWIC by 4/15/09, you license will be invalid. You must have both in possession. I am sure Allison can clarify, but that is the way I have interpreted it. 



Gump


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 13, 2009)

The C. G. came to a OBFA meeting in March and said exactly that. No TWIC no can sail with passengers


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hey Woods, i'd definatly contact Allison for help with all of the paperwork.

she helped me with my z-card and TWIC applications, and was extremely helpful!!!! (i would have been lost as hell without her help)



BTW, i got my TWIC 3 weeks after i applied for it.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thats the same answer to the same question I asked to a real body in the NMC. No TWIC, and your license is invalid. Now he did say that they (CG) wern't going to compair a list of MMD/Licenses and TWICS and see who didnt get it, but if you were boarded or involved in an icident and you didnt have your TWIC you are operating on your MMD/License invaladly...

They also wern't going to send out reminders to get your TWIC.



Only had like 1 1/2 to 2 years to get it. 



Rock on



Bill D


----------



## Allison (Feb 8, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

There have been no updates or bulletinsfrom any of the Port Captains about this situation with TWIC. I can't imagine that they will cite anyone during this interim period until your TWIC is actually in-hand, but I've got no promises. The best I've got, so far, is the most recent CFR regulations:

33 CFR Section 125.09: Identification Credentials. (For security purposes....)

The term identification as used in this subchapter, means any of the following:

(a) Coast Guard Port Security Card (Form CG-2514);

(b) Merchant Mariner's Document (Z-card);

(c ) Armed Forces Identification Card;

(d) Identification credentials issued by Federal Law enforcement and intelligence agencies to their officers and employees (e.g. Department of the Treasury--the Revenuers--; Department of Justice; Federal Communications Commission.)

(e) Identification credentials issued to public safety officials (e.g. police, firemen) when acting within the scope of their employment;

(f) Transportation Worker Identification Credential (TWIC);

(g) such other identification as may be approved by the Commandant from time to time.

As far as I can tell, the bridge hasn't been built yet:Federally-issued ID documents: US Passport, Military ID, MMD should suffice, butyou shouldcarry your USCG License or MMD, State-issued photo ID, and SSN card on your boats, AND your TWIC enrollment receipt if you've got it. Call me at 850-458-6836 if you have not enrolled for your TWIC. These guys above on the PFF are right. Technically, your licenses are null and void without a TWIC in-hand. No charge, kids, this is important.

Under the new procedures--let me remind everyone that the servers at NMC are shut-down for software updates starting this Friday (17 April)through probably, Monday (20 April)for the new process. Which is actually a good thing. 

I gave my first Merchant Mariner's Oath today as Notary Public in the State of Florida. It was a good feeling. If all goes well for original issue, renewal, and upgrade, or continuity, you will not have to make personal appearance at REC New Orleans. The times they are a'-changin....

My best regards,

Allison Vachon

[email protected]


----------



## Allison (Feb 8, 2008)

Reiterating at the top of the list: if you are a licensed or endorsed Mariner, that includes OUPV--Charter Captain, you need to enroll for your TWIC (Transportation Worker Identification Credential) now. Your license or endorsement or MMD (Merchant Mariner's Document) is/are null and void without possession of the TWIC as of 15 April 2009. Damn! That was last week! 

Call me at 850.458.6836 so I can pre-evaluate you for this new card. No charge, kiddoes, for that. It's too important. The safety and security guidelines for USCG credentialsare not quite the same as for the TWIC. It is actually possible that you are qualified for Merchant Mariner Credentials, and not for the TWIC, or vice versa. I wish that I wasn't writing this, but our Government has mandated. Good or bad, I don't know. I'm a registered Voter for 34 years, and US Navy Veteran, and it's a "brave new world."

Allison Vachon

Warrington Clerk & Mariner Services

Pensacola, Florida

[email protected]


----------



## Allison (Feb 8, 2008)

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; FONT-SIZE: 100%">Just a fuzzy update on the TWIC. The following is excerpted from an information letter from the USCG Commandant on 26 April 2009:

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; FONT-SIZE: 100%">"Coast Guard personnel will conduct visual TWIC verification as part of existing annual compliance exams and security spot checks. The Coast Guard will continue using a scalable enforcement approach to ensure compliance with the TWIC regulations and, as always, considers issues of non-compliance on a case by case basis."

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; FONT-SIZE: 100%">In other words, if you don't have your TWIC, don't make the USCG guys mad when theyboard you, because it's entirely up to them whether or not to use a "scalable enforcement approach...on a case-by-case basis." And smile, smile, smile.

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; FONT-SIZE: 100%">Allison Vachon 

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; FONT-SIZE: 100%">

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; FONT-SIZE: 100%">

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Times New Roman; FONT-SIZE: 100%">


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 13, 2009)

Allison, When I had my topside C.G. inspection April 23rd. My TWIC cardwas the first thing they ask for.


----------



## Allison (Feb 8, 2008)

Admiral,

Really! I assume you have your TWIC. Otherwise, there would be more to your last message, right?

Regards,

:bowdown

Allison Vachon


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 13, 2009)

I have had my TWIC for almost a year. A lot of information came down that we do not have to have one. Please don't assume anything get the facts.


----------

